

Apple, Is It Time To Shut Safari Down? - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/8326/business/apple-is-it-time-to-shut-safari-down

======
glassx
What's wrong with having a 5% market share? Safari is good, and so is Opera.
Both are great when it comes to compliance to standards (Somebody correct me
if I'm mistaken), and are pushing the envelope as much as the three big
players. Also, Safari (or, like, 99% of it?? Somebody also correct me if I'm
wrong) is open source in the form of WebKit.

I don't get this mindset that says that everything now needs to be a monopoly
or duopoly. Why can't small players participate too?

What happened with choice?

------
erickhill
Overall market share penetration for Apple is, of course, an important
business challenge Apple will have to address.

However, for those that build sites and web-based apps, it boils down to user
base. Where I recently started working, our #1 browser is Safari (followed by
IE, FF and Chrome, in that order) and we have millions of uniques a month. So
whatever happens to Safari matters to us.

------
andymoe
Safari is not going anywhere and I don't think it's been overlooked in the
upcoming OSX release. You will see more and parts of OSX pulled out, stuck in
the app store, and their release cycles decoupled form that of the core os.

------
schraeds
Apple created Webkit, the engine that also powers Chrome. Webkit and probably
other elements of desktop Safari power mobile Safari on iOS. The iPad makes up
1% of web use ALONE. Apple doesn't need to dominate browser marketshare. It
needs to ensure top-notch web browsing for it's platform. This article is pure
nonsense.

